# Greetings from Washington!



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello! My name is Tracey and I'm in the pacific northWET (although the sun is shining today, hooray!)

My daughter and I have three horses, all two year old fillies, all adopted through the BLM wild horse program. Looking forward to getting to know folks here!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Tracey.

We love pictures, if you have any. :wink:


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome!

Oh, Meggy...you've no idea what you've just opened yourself up for, lol! Most of my photos you'll find on one of my two blogs, but I have no problem posting additional ones for folks to see. Always happy to brag on my wild babies :lol: 









Quiet Storm, we've had her for a full year now and are waiting for her title to show up any day.









We took Sunny on 4 1/2 months ago; she was a reassignment horse. Her original adopted couldn't keep her, and they'd done nothing with her, so she's still working on some very basic things. She's got some severe trust issues, but this is Darling (dd) working with her for the first time a few nights ago and they both did very well.









Our most recent addition is Jet; she joined us earlier this month. Just two years old, she's already over 16 hands. Very curious and we can already catch, halter and lead her (although it's not always a smooth walk from point a to b!)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh they're beautiful.

I especially like Jet, such a kind eye and face. :wink:


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello and Welcome....love your username  and love the photo's! Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! I agree, your horses are beautiful!


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome!

Jet looks rather scruffy in that pic; it was taken right after we got her home. I'm not a big fan of black horses, but she's so curious that it makes her hard not to enjoy.


----------

